# I need some help with my New Nikon D40



## Raydee (May 26, 2008)

For some reason when i set the camera to continuous mode I only get one shot when I hold down the shutter. Does anyone have any idea why?


----------



## dEARlEADER (May 26, 2008)

I have a D60 and not familar with D40 control settings but I would firstly suggest your settings are not requiring you to use flash.

If the D40 thinks it needs flash it might stop the continuous exposure until the flash recycles...

I'm sure someone with a D40 can answer this better than I...


----------



## Raydee (May 26, 2008)

I think you are right on the money. If I try to shot continuous mode in the house it won't work but outside or inside with nice sunlight through the window it works great.


----------



## dEARlEADER (May 27, 2008)

You should be able to disable the onboard flash somewhere in the menu settings.... I don't know what modes you shoot... If you shoot Auto than try switching to P mode ... this mode is still pretty automatic, but will allow you to disable your flash so you can rapid fire...


----------



## Raydee (May 27, 2008)

Yeah I shoot just in P mode. I will look into disabling the flash but in all honesty I think I will need the flash in the house anyway.


----------



## dEARlEADER (May 27, 2008)

Not always.... try adjusting your ISO upward indoors to compensate for flash if using continuous shutter is desirable to you.....


----------



## Raydee (May 31, 2008)

Ok I will try that. I really only use cont shutter indoors when I am trying to take picures of the fish in my tank and sometimes the dog running


----------



## tirediron (May 31, 2008)

Increase the ISO, and use Manual mode; it won't 'want' the flash.


----------



## JimmyO (May 31, 2008)

Raydee said:


> For some reason when i set the camera to continuous mode I only get one shot when I hold down the shutter. Does anyone have any idea why?



Your Manual will know, and it will explain it better then we will.


----------



## Joves (May 31, 2008)

tirediron said:


> Increase the ISO, and use Manual mode; it won't 'want' the flash.


I agree. I had the same problem with my D50 at first. You will just need to mind your shutter speed or, you will get some blurry pics.


----------



## andrew99 (Jun 4, 2008)

Could this problem be related to autofocus?  If the camera can't focus, it won't continue taking shots.


----------



## passerby (Jun 4, 2008)

Maybe good idea to recheck the continous/single mode in the menu to make sure it is set correctly. I just tried mine in P mode here in the room and it fires continously.


----------



## Raydee (Jun 11, 2008)

Guys I hate to admit it but I am a Camera noob to say the least. THis weekend I shot some pictures in Shutter mode and most of the pics came out great. I will try shooting indoors in Manual mode but I think I need to get a better understanding of the F-Stop and Iso before I try it. 

While I am here I would like to ask another question. THe main reason I bought the camera was to take outdoor action pictures. Because of this I keep the 55-200mm lens on all the time. My wife wanted to use the new camera in the house the other night and complained that the pics were coming out blurry, is this because of the larger Zoom lens indoors?


----------



## passerby (Jun 11, 2008)

The amount of light at any given time influenced the speed of the shutter. Slow shutter speed = blurry pictures.

If you set the camera in *P *mode, when you look through the view finder you will see the camera meter is telling you what SS and what aperture is going to be used. Without taking pictures - point your camera to outdoor sceneries and indoor sceneries - and see how the meter will reacts to available light constantly. Than, change the ISO setting into *higher ISO* setting through the menu and see how the meter will react by using *faster SS* automaticaly.

With nikon d40, for indoor shot don't hesitate to use ISO 1600, good outcome still. Give it go with this setting and that setting. Don't forget it fun that you are after.

So have fun.


----------



## Raydee (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the fast reply. One thing I have learned so far is that there are a lot of variables to these Camera's. I think I will wear out the camera before I really learn enough to take some great pics, good thing I started with a cheaper SLR.


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 11, 2008)

The whole point of the DSLR is to have complete control. You will get a handle on it eventually and you will be so happy because the camera wont make stupid decesions




But then you cant blame the camera =/


----------



## andrew99 (Jun 12, 2008)

Raydee said:


> Guys I hate to admit it but I am a Camera noob to say the least. THis weekend I shot some pictures in Shutter mode and most of the pics came out great. I will try shooting indoors in Manual mode but I think I need to get a better understanding of the F-Stop and Iso before I try it.
> 
> While I am here I would like to ask another question. THe main reason I bought the camera was to take outdoor action pictures. Because of this I keep the 55-200mm lens on all the time. My wife wanted to use the new camera in the house the other night and complained that the pics were coming out blurry, is this because of the larger Zoom lens indoors?



As others have said, the blur is caused by long shutter times.  Since there is not enough light, the camera is choosing a long (slow) shutter speed to let more light in.  You can compensate by increasing the ISO (making the sensor more sensitive) and opening the aperture (wider opening lets in more light, so use the lowest F number possible - smaller F numbers mean larger aperture).  You may need to add a flash.  I'm not familiar with Canon, but they have flashes which can be angled to bounce light off of the ceiling which gives a nice soft light.


----------



## juleene52 (Jun 13, 2008)

> you may need to add a flash. I'm not familiar with Canon, but they have flashes which can be angled to bounce light off of the ceiling which gives a nice soft light.


there are  a lot of good flashes out there. but i use them for indoor photos only. when i take outdoor photos i play around with the aperture. the most important thing in digital photography is to test all possible parameters. The ISO should be very high... don't forget to make a note somewhere, what settings you used!


----------



## Raydee (Jun 13, 2008)

I have been using the ISO Auto feature, Should I turn this off and adjust it manually?


----------

